# Tight palm spot



## Ekka (Aug 5, 2006)

Just a tight place for a palm, we get them in the wierdest spots, this one wasn't that big and was an Alexandra palm which is easier than most.

Oh, see if you spot the vital equipment we take with us to make these jobs safer.

3.03min and 15.6mb wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/tightpalmspot.wmv


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Aug 6, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Oh, see if you spot the vital equipment we take with us to make these jobs safer.



The "Hallelujah" was a nice touch!

Nice Caddy pads Eric...where'd you get them at?


----------



## Ekka (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, I love them caddy pads. I cant believe how good they are and even though I had those expensive steel insert cinching velcros the caddy's leave em for dead.

I know where I got them from, you! Thanks, and you guys in USA have nice gear easily available and way cheaper than here ..... and you get more money for ya trees and [email protected]!*

Hmmm, I'm to old and settled to move now but for this industry you have the gear and the trees ... and a heap of nasty bugs and crud to keep ya busy.


----------



## cabtree (Aug 27, 2019)

Can't stand doing some palms. 

I got a client to take a video of my knocking some off the top of this one, trying to keep my composure as I realised it was filled with ants and they biting the hell out of me. 

Video is on here
http://www.caboolturetreeremoval.com/


----------

